# New here - just got our Henry



## Shannonrbeard (Mar 11, 2010)

We pick up our Henry on the 20th - he will be 8 weeks.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh he is a wee cutie. bet you cant wait.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

He's adorable! And so serious lol. How big does your breeder think he'll get?


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

What a cutie!! Welcome!


----------



## Shannonrbeard (Mar 11, 2010)

He is expected to be about 18lbs and 12-14" tall at the shoulders. His mom and dad are the same height... mom is 22lbs and dad is 12lbs.

1 week to go till we get him... I miss him already!!!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

So cute! I love the white patches.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

awww, he is a cutie!


----------



## TabbyL (May 13, 2010)

So cute! The white patches are adorable.


----------

